# Terex Loader



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a Terex loader 3-71 Detroit I use for backup or load stone at yard, Battery's were in there since 09 (NAPA) so when it would not start I bought new battery's. Went to start it just a loud click. Pulled starter and solenoid off and was told they were ok.

Put starter back on. Does it make any sense or possible to try to turn motor by hand somehow? Been sitting on blacktop all winter with no use. Had no issues last time it was used. Any opinions, knowledge appreciated.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Check your cables between batteries and starter ?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

If it has a belt-driven fan, you could probably move the fan and make sure the engine moves. You don't need to turn it over, just make sure it moves. I would be greatly surprised if it didn't as it worked when you parked it, so it you can't no big deal.

You need two sources of power for the starter to work, the main one from the battery and the one from the "ignition" switch that activates the solenoid. 

If the large cable from the battery to the starter is good, then I would probably rig up a switch between the main post on the starter and the input to the solenoid. With the ignition switch off, you should be able to get the starter to turn by blipping the switch. The engine shouldn't start as the fuel cut-off solenoid should still be off. 

If the starter turns the motor, then start working either backwards from the starter or forward from the battery to figure out why the signal voltage isn't getting through.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Just make sure the starter solenoid is switched on the hot, rather than the ground side. If it is, then the same test applies, just use a jumper switch between the solenoid and ground rather than the solenoid and the lead from the battery.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ran down down the yard at lunch, Cables are all dry rotted exposed in places. Diesel is free and not locked up. Should be a simple fix. Start with the advise above in the morning if not plowing, Lol Thanks Guys.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

food for thought.....make sure your exhaust stack is tight. i had a loader sit all summer and some heavy rains made their way down the exhaust stack and filled one cylinder. had to pull the injectors and crank it over to push all of the water out...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

zlssefi said:


> food for thought.....make sure your exhaust stack is tight. i had a loader sit all summer and some heavy rains made their way down the exhaust stack and filled one cylinder. had to pull the injectors and crank it over to push all of the water out...


Good point, That was the first thing I thought of after putting the new battery's in. My man was working on it and tried to turn it at the fly wheel no luck. Than Aero above said to try it at the fan, Spun over good. This should eliminate the water issue, No? I went down the yard and looked at the cables from battery to starter. Looked shot all dry rotted exposed in a couple places. Thanks


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

time to buy some welding cable and make new ones....your lucky on the starter, biggest problem i used to see was water corroding the inside...
cut the insulation, prob find green inside, think i posted that pick on my AC....


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

You are correct about the water, if the engine spins over you should be in good shape.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> time to buy some welding cable and make new ones....your lucky on the starter, biggest problem i used to see was water corroding the inside...
> cut the insulation, prob find green inside, think i posted that pick on my AC....
> View attachment 171421


I see what your saying,


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

FredG said:


> I see what your saying,


bought a new battery for my compact, turned out to be the braided ground cable deteriorated inside the braid, and it looked good

could use jumper cables from battery to starter/ground and see if it responds to confirm bad cables


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> bought a new battery for my compact, turned out to be the braided ground cable deteriorated inside the braid, and it looked good
> 
> could use jumper cables from battery to starter/ground and see if it responds to confirm bad cables


Yes this is my plans, We been salting and cold nobody wanted to check it. The cables look bad, Going to replace them.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you get your loader started ?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Did you get your loader started ?


Have not, buried in snow, Let one go yesterday to try to get 4hr sleep, Should of stayed at it, I will let you know.


----------

